# dizziness, eye floaters, drowsiness



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Can dizziness, eye floaters, drowsiness and fatigue be caused by anxiety, depression or chronic stress?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

I believe the eye floaters are natural; they are the shadows of dead protein... and we're able to see them because we're so fookin good at focusing on "everything"... lol


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah I've had the same set of floaters in my eyes for the last 2 years or so, I've even named them. You can learn to ignore them pretty easily. Actually I had mine long before DP or DR.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

What about vertigo can that be caused by anxiety?


----------



## Jane (Aug 14, 2006)

Absolutely. Vertigo and fatigue are two very common symptoms of anxiety. They're harmless, although it may not feel that way ... but it is all do to the strain the body is under when you suffer from anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Ludovico said:


> Actually I had mine long before DP or DR.


Same here; I remember seeing them when I was a child around five-six... I was lay on my back looking at the clouds on a sunner day.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I never had floaters until recently. There is a small one in my left eye that causes no problems at all (I notice it sometimes when looking at paper). Was just a little dissappointed when looking at the sky about 2 weeks ago to notice that I have a shadowy anomoly in the lower nasal quadrant of my right eye. It isn't a spot but a watercoloury grey thingy that I notice if I move my eyes around the surroundings, rooftops/sky. It doesn't bother me in itself but naturally I don't want any more of them because it is my vision and I want it to be clear. I very much doubt it is the result of anxiety but it is funny how the subject gets brought up so much on here. It could just be that we are over-conscious of our vision and any changes in it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Eye floaters simulation program:

http://www.floatershell.com/floaters-v21.zip

http://www.floatershell.com


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

My floaters are bad. I cant look anywhere without having this spider-like web
I heared they can cause blindness. freaks me out.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i get floaters all the time and dots in my vision and stuff like that.


----------

